# GTX 560 ti Gainward Kühler/Lüfter



## Harun65 (14. September 2012)

*GTX 560 ti Gainward Kühler/Lüfter*

HI,

ICH HABE eine Gainward GTX 560 ti. Mein Grafikkartenlüfter ist sehr laut und wird schnell warm.
Deshalb wollte ich einen neuen Kühler zulegen der leiser und besser kühlt. Außerdem Sollte der lüfter eine Übertaktung für die zukunft mitmachen.
Der Grafikkartenkühler sollte nicht teurer als 40€ sein könnt ihr mir welche empfhehlen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Harun


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Da kommen an sich nur diese beiden in Frage: Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und trotzdem musst Du dich dann bei Arctic Cooling informieren, ob die auf die Gainward passen, weil manche Karten etwas von der Referenz abweichen.


ODER Du verkaufst Deine Karte, da sind noch 130€ drin, und für 150-160€ dann diese leicht übertaktete AMD 7850, die geht schon eher in Richtung GTX 570: MSI R7850 1GD5/OC, Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V273-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    erkundige dich dann mal, wie laut/leise die ist.


----------



## Harun65 (14. September 2012)

danke erstmal,
Die grafikkarte will ich nicht wechseln  aber welcher von den beiden lüftern ist besser und sind die leise als der Standartlüfter  ?
gibt es noch weitere Lüfter in der  Preisklasse ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Ich hab sonst keine gefunden außer den beiden - der größere müsste der Logik nach der leisere sein, weil er mehr Kühlfläche hat und auch mehr Lüfter - mehrere langsam drehende bringen ja mehr Luft weg als nur einer, der schnell dreht. Die Lüfter bei dem größeren sind zwar kleiner, aber es kann gut sein, dass die dann eben nicht so schnell dreen und daher trotzdem leiser sind als der eine große vom kleineren Kühler

Bei den beiden Links findest du eher rechts oben auch Links zu Tests. Und bei Amazon auch Meinungen: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005FYCFG8 und http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006DAD8HS


----------



## Harun65 (14. September 2012)

Scythe Setsugen Rev. 2 Grafikkartenkühler VGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
den habe ich auch noch gefunden ist der vlt besser als die unteren genannten ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Kann sein, kann aber auch schlechter sein - bei geizhals.at/de ist er aber nicht für die GTX 5r60 Ti gelistet, vlt mal bei Scythe nachhaken.


----------



## Harun65 (14. September 2012)

ES FUNKTIONIERT  auf der GTX 560 Ti hab schon nachgeschaut also auf der Gainward GTX 560 Ti nur weiß ich nicht welcher besser ist


----------



## Harun65 (15. September 2012)

Reicht es wenn ich nur den Grafikkartenlüfter austausche ich habe nähmlich keien Gehäuse lüfter nur einen Hinten aber dan den Seiten keine.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Also, vlt hat das ganze ja nur damit zu tun, dass du nur einen Lüfter hast - man sollte hinten einen mit 1000 U/min oder mehr haben, der rausbläst, und VORNE einen, der Luft reinsaugt, mit 600-1000 U/Min - nur dadurch entsteht ein richtiger Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten, der Graka und CPU Frischluft bringt. Ich würd mal nen Lüfter besorgen und schauen, ob das Thema damit nicht erledigt ist. Den solltest Du so oder so - auch wenn Du nen Grafikkühler dazukaufst - besorgen.


SEITLICHE Lüfter sind gar nicht so wichtig, die können sogar im Gegenteil einen Luftstrom zerstören, der an sich schon gut genug ist.


----------



## Harun65 (15. September 2012)

Bei meinen Gehäuse kann ich vorne keinen Lüfter einbauen :/


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (15. September 2012)

Hallo Harun,

Ich kann dir zu deiner Gainward nichts sagen, aber ich habe eine GTX 560 TI von Zotac, und habe mir dazu den Arctic Accelero extrme Plus II ausgesucht, der nächste Woche bei mir eintrifft.
Die Kritiken jubeln in höchsten Tönen, und ich habe auch schon Montagebeispiele mit Fotos im Netz gefunden.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage:
A) unterscheidet sich deine Gainward in der Konfiguration von der Zotac?
B) die Arctic Accelero extrme Plus II liegt bei ca. 55 € , was deine Preisvorgabe sprengen würde.


----------



## Harun65 (15. September 2012)

hi,

ich hole mir die Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ,
 der exrtrem plus 2 lüfter funktioniert auch auf der Gainward aber die ist mir zu teuer deshalb hole ich mir die im link genannten kühler


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Hier bei caseking sind auch noch ein paar Meinungen, der muss schon gut sein: Caseking.de    ganz "Unhörbar" ist halt auch immer Definitionssache - manche Leute haben ein SUPERleisen PC, da nimmt man schon ein ganz leises Rauschen wahr. Aber wenn Du eh noch CPU- und Gehäuselüfter im PC hast, müsste der Lüfter kaum "raushörbar" sein - wenn Du den anhältst, wird das Rauschen vom PC vlt "anders", aber ich denke es wird nicht wirklich "laut".

Musst halt nur schauen, wo Du kaufst - bei kmelektronik zB gibt es den wohl am günstigsten auch auf Lager, auch in einigen Filialen  vlt wohnst Du ja sogar da in der Nähe: Karlsruhe, Bremen, Böblingen, Hamburg, München, Essen, Berlin-Mitte, Dortmund, Reutlingen, Bochum, Krefeld, Bonn, Hamburg-City, Kaiserslautern


----------



## Harun65 (15. September 2012)

Die bewertungen sind dort alle gut ausgefallen nur habe ich leider keinen Lüfter vorne am pc weil ich keinen dort anbauen kann hier mal paar bilder 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120902/mykavafm.jpg
Directupload.net - unt9xolr.jpg
Directupload.net - rsfguak8.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2012)

Also, die Vorderseite sieht man auf den Bilder ja gar nicht - bist Du sicher, dass da kein Lüfter hinkann? zB vor den Festplattenkäfig oder so.

Der Kühler braucht übrigens inkl. Karte 3 Slots, d.h. die beiden Slots unter der Karte sind auch "dicht", wenn Du den Kühler holst - nur so als Info.


----------



## Harun65 (16. September 2012)

ich habe mal ein FOTO gemacht vom gehäuse von innen und außen der vorderen Seite.

Directupload.net - add2ai67.jpg
Directupload.net - 3e6vmd6n.jpg
und das hier  von Außen bitte das hier insbesondere angucken:  Directupload.net - ueolofof.jpg 

wenn man jetzt da vorne ein Lüfter einbauen kann bin mir nicht sicher, dann wäre ja wie man im dritten bild sieht die Schwarze klappe drann  also vorne wie soll er dann luft aufsaugen da ist ja unten nur so ein kleiner spalt offen ( offen kann man da vlt auch nicht sagen da ist halt so etwas gitterartiges).
kann man vlt das schwarze abmachen ?  oder ist das okay so wie das da ist 
Aber am wichtigsten kann man da ein lüfter einbauen und welche größe?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

Da wo die blauen SATA-Kabel davor sind, das ist das Gitter für einen Lüfter. Da kannst Du bestimmt "vor" das Gitter einen Lüfter hinmachen, also zwischen das Gitter und der Gehäusefront. Evlt. muss man die Front dafür abnehmen, musst Du mal beim Gehäusehersteller nachsehen.


----------



## Harun65 (21. September 2012)

hey ich kann leider nicht die klappe vorne öffnen


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Sind da vielleicht innen irgendwelche Haken/Knöpfe, die man nach vorne rauschieben muss? Da ist definitiv ein Platz für nen Lüfter vorgesehen, man sieht ja die Löcher zum Festmachen des Lüfters und auch die kleinen runden Löcher snd typisch, um dort nen Lüfter hinzumachen.


----------



## Harun65 (21. September 2012)

nein leider nicht da gibt es garnichts ich kann nur diese laufwerkteile rausdrücken aber das untere nicht

Edit: Mein freunde meinte mir das dieses Gitter und am gehäuse schon reicht das genug luft rein kommt oder ? was denkt ihr


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2012)

Normalerweise ja, die Frage ist halt, ob mehr luft was helfen würde ^^


----------



## Harun65 (22. September 2012)

hinten 80 vorrne 120m ? wäre dann das okay oder ist es nicht so gut wenn vorne größer und hinten kleiner weil hinten kann ich nicht größeres einbauen


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2012)

Wenn hinten nix größeres geht, dann mach halt nen 80mm dahin. ABer das scheint ein seltsames Gehäuse zu sein, vtl hol Dir lieber ein neues - für 40-50€ gibt es schon recht gute, die auch 2 passable Lüfter im Lieferumfang haben.


----------



## Harun65 (29. September 2012)

Hey ,

ich habe eine Gainward GTX 560ti. Leider sind da die Temperaturen zu hoch und der Kühler ist sehr laut, deshalb will ich mir schnellst wie möglich einen neuen zulegen.

Ich habe die in betracht gezogen weil ich möchte nicht mehr  zahlen das ist jetzt die grenze.

die 1. Caseking.de  und der Preisklasse noch diese welche von den beiden ist besser ?

der 2. in der Preisklasse: Caseking.de 


Dann jetzt zu den etwas teueren lohnt sich der Preisunterschied von der leistung her ? sollte ich wenn es sich lohnt diese hier kaufen ?
der 1. Caseking.de 

der 2. Caseking.de 
Mehr möchte ich auch nicht mehr bezahlen. Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

MfG,
H65


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2012)

Die teuren finde ich unsinnig, denn da kannst Du auch gleich die Graka verkaufen und von dem Geld + dem, was so ein teurer Kühler kostet, eine neue, leise Karte kaufen. 

Bei denen um die 30€ müsste halt rein logisch gesehen der mit den 2 Lüftern besser / leiser sein, bei dem mit nur einem Lüfter muss der Lüfter vermutlich schneller drehen, um genausoviel Luft wegzufördern wie es zwei Lüfter bei langsamer Drehzahl schaffen. Und die Usermeinungne sehen ja auch sehr gut aus, zB der eine User "_UltraSilentPC",_ dessen Namen auf hohe Ansprüche hindeutet, bemängelt nur die Anleitung, nciht aber den Kühler.


----------

